# Results from HOSCCNC event at Electric Motor Speedway



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
Eight racers attended the race yesterday to take on the challenging 4' by 20' "Maxx Track" layout at Dwayne Hoyle's Electric Motor Speedway. After a quick lunch of pizza the racers took to the track for the first race of the day, the "Beach Jet" class. 1/24th scale racer Chuck Atkins joined in and raced very well, finishing a very respectful 5th. Along with track owner Dwayne, they were the only racers to turn 13 laps in the outside Red lane. Dwayne lead the way and finished in first with 55 laps. Chris Walker drove his usual smooth, consistent race and finished second with 48 laps. 1/32nd scale racer Steve Acesta ran one of my "road course" set-up Beach Jets which was rather slow on the straightaways but handled really well to a well deserved three place with 47 laps, only one lap out of second.
Here are the totals:
1. Dwayne Hoyle R13, W12, B16 Y14 55
2. Chris Walker R11, W12, B13, Y12 48
3. Steve Acesta R12, W11, B12, Y12 47
4. Bob Weichbrodt R12, W12, B10, Y12 46
5. Chuck Atkins R13, W10, B10, Y11 44
6. Troy Walker R11, W12, B11, Y9 43
7. Joe Caponero R11, W10, B11, Y10 42
8. Joey Caponero R8, W8, B8, Y7 31

The next race was the Novice class. Six drivers running competed and the field consisted of three SRTs, two Super Gs, and one G3. Chris Walker and Steve Acesta battled with Chris eeking out a win by two feet! 
here are the totals:
1. Chris Walker R18, W23, B22, Y20 83 Super G+
2. Steve Acesta R22, W19, B20, Y22 83 SRT
3. Chuck Atkins R18, W21, B18, Y17 74 G3
4. Joey Caponero R18, W19, B20, Y13 68 SRT
5. Joe Caponero R15, W19, B17, Y16 67 SRT
6. Troy Walker R13, W19, B20, Y13 63 Super G+

The last race of the day was Super Stock. Seven drivers competed with the field consisting of five G3R's, one Super G+, and one Wizzard Storm. Due to some overheating issues (more to come about that situation) the segments were cut back from the usual 3 minute heats to 2 minutes heats. Four of the drivers opted to use borrowed cars, which became a little hilarious for me, the person who loaned the cars out. Imagine if you can running a race in which all fours cars on the track were yours. Even though my car had a day-glow orange stripe on it, I found myself looking at the wrong car more than once. Here are the racers' totals:

1. Chris Walker R21, W31, B27, Y26 105 G3R
2. Bob Weichbrodt R22, W27, B25, Y29 103 G3R
3. Dwayne Hoyle R25, W24, B26, Y24 99 G3R
4. Steve Acesta R22, W22, B27, Y24 98 G3R
5. Chuck Atkins R20, W26, B22, Y17 85 G3R
6. Joe Caponero R20, W25, B13, Y13 81 Storm
7. Joey Caponero R13, W13, B18, Y11 55 Super G+
There may have been a glitch in the lap counting. During one of the segments two of the drivers, Steve and myself were shown on the monitor to be behind another competitor. At that point of the segment(approx. 50 seconds into it) I had not had a come off yet and Steve had suffered two. A third driver who had many come offs by that point was shown in the lead for that segment. The minimum lap time was set correctly so were left scratching our heads, trying to figure out was causing the malfunction. Since we are racing for the fun of it it was decided not to re-run the entire race or that segment of it. The second issue which had us "scratching our heads" was the extreme heat that was building up in the G3R cars, even during short, 5 lap runs in practice. Joe was having the same issues with Wizzaed Storm he was racing. The chassis were set up with little or no rubbing of the rails by the traction magnets. Tire heights I had on my cars ranged from .444 to over .450. During practice I was setting up cars to loan out and overheated/cooked four armatures and two endbells. I ended up racing the "slowest" G3R in my stable of cars. The power supply was your typical Trackmate unit, the track was the well-proven Maxx Track. The rail height seemed to be consistent throughout the layout, though a few of the corners seemed to have higher rail heights on the inside rail. I don't think that was an issue though since the cars were set up with neither of the traction magnets making contact with the rails. Anyone have any ideas???
The next race on the schedule is tentatively set for Sunday, Dec. 1st at The Race Place in St. Paul's, NC with the finale being here in Winston-Salem, NC on Saturday, Dec 28th.
If you haven't done it yet club members and guests please take a few moments to fill out the questionnaire I have listed:

1. Do you want to switch the Novice class to the Mega G chassis (both 1.5" and 1.7" sizes) only with stock hard-shell bodies?_____________________
2. Do you want qualifying at every event?(we currently set the field by registration)______________
3. Do you want to continue Round Robin or do you want to race using a bracket system determined by qualifying or season points?____________
4. Do you want to continue to having an SRT class or do you want to drop it?_______________
5. Do you want to keep the Beach Jet class or do you want to drop it?_____________________
6. Do you want to limit each event to two classes or three?______________________
7. Is there another class of cars you'd like to run?__________________


SUGGESTIONS?
COMPLAINTS?below.

Thanks for taking the time to read through this e-mail and for answering the questions. Hope to see many of you at the last two races for 2013.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

